# Can you mix Flourite and Eco complete?



## Tiapan

Hello,

I have had a 29 planted for over a year with Flourite and been very happy with the results and am now setting up a 60 gallon planted. I have heard lots of good things about eco complete and would like to now who has used both exclusively, and which they prefer that way or if it is possible to mix both substrates so as to get the best of both or is that counterproductive? please give me a little advice. thanks


----------



## Zapins

I am using both right now in separate tanks. One 55g has fluorite and the other 55g has eco. So far I think they both work very well for growing plants. The fluorite apparently does not have any extra nutrients in it that the plants can use (other then iron). The eco on the other hand seems to have more usable nutrients in it. Either way, you will need to supplement macros/micros for healthy plant growth.

If I had to compare the two, I would say there are differences but they are minute in terms of plant growth.

Though fluorite was my first love (and I still stick by it) I really like the black color of eco and the feel of it better then fluorite. 

I think the best idea is to choose the cheapest one and buy that unless you really like the color or some other aesthetic property of either substrate.

If you want to mix the two together, it is possible, but I don’t think it would help grow healthier plants. In my opinion mixing the two would just look odd.

Hope this helps.


----------



## John N.

I've used both. Mixed doesn't look very good. It's best to use 100% of one. 
I haven't noticed a difference in growth using the two substrates. Pick the one with the color you like. I personally would go with Eco, black makes the colors of plants pop.

-John N.


----------



## Bert H

I have them mixed in both of my 50's (sale pricing and freebies). IMO, it doesn't look bad, since there's black in the flourite, this way it's a little more black. Keep in mind in a heavily planted tank, you won't see much of the substrate.


----------



## Tiapan

As a side question does eco complete put out as much sediment like flourite does over time or at all. i dont know having never used eco? and thanks for the input so far guys.


----------



## Zapins

Eco is not as dusty as fluorite in the begining.


----------



## bonham

Eco has nowhere near the dust that Fluorite has for your setup, but that is just a temporary downside. Mix them if you want to. I did!


----------



## Tiapan

ok i have decided to mix and its gonna be primarily flourite do to cost, but about how many bags of flourite and eco am i gonna need to really cover the base of my 60 gallon, i was thinking 3-4 flourite and 1-2 eco i want about 2 inches deep up front sloping to 3 to 3.5 in back or 2.5 to 3.5 what do yall think?


----------

